# Feta Proja



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Mix 12 tbls of medium yellow corn flour with 4tbls of wheat flour , a tsp of baking powder and a tsp of onion powder.
In another bowl beat 3 eggs a cup of yogurt and 1/2 a cup of sunflower oil together with and electric whisk, then pour it into the flour and mix, add about 1/2 a cup of fizzy mineral water till you get a heavy cream like batter, then crumble in 8 oz of Feta cheese mix and pour into a baking tray., bake in a hot oven for 10 mins then turn down to medium for about 20 mins. Warning Proja is addictive.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my, that does sound tasty.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that sounds great! It's at the top of the list for a Sunday morning treat. (_Sunday morning calories don't count!_)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks lovely Bolas  Can I add other cheese? I would love to try it but my daughter doesn't like feta.
P.S I have ordered trotters from my butcher and will be making Pork pie as soon as I get it! We had a recent "foot and mouth" scare and finding pork is still a struggle.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Snip mate you can add any old cheese you have forgotten about in the fridge, I made one with left over  chopped roast pork and shredded chard or spinach. Crisp cubes of pan fried pots are fantastic with finely chopped fresh rosemary.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks and sounds tasty.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Snip mate you can add any old cheese you have forgotten about in the fridge, I made one with left over  chopped roast pork and shredded chard or spinach. Crisp cubes of pan fried pots are fantastic with finely chopped fresh rosemary.



That's given me an idea, I'll make it with mature white cheddar that I have already and spinach! Thanks Bolas


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to have to save this recipe so when it's cool enough to use the oven again I can try it.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2011)

wow, that looks amazing, and i like the versatility of the added ingredients.

copied and saved. thanks.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd like to try it but the "hot" and "medium" oven settings are not going to work out for me. Could "hot" mean 400F and "medium" mean 300F?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm guessing 400 and 350 based on other cornbread recipes.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 12, 2011)

Good one, Bolas! Definitely on the "to-do" list


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas:  What size pan do you use for those proportions?


----------

